# Symantec



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

I am trying to load Symantec 10.2 for Vista on my new HP com. and I cant get it to load Here is the error I get. Any ideas?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Welcome to the TSF.

Are you clicking on a desktop icon to start this program?

jcgriff2


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jabbo1 said:


> I am trying to load Symantec 10.2 for Vista on my new HP com. and I cant get it to load Here is the error I get. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Morning. . .

I believe that you need to run the application at an elevated security level. To do so, right-click on the icon or file and select "Run as Administrator"; you will be prompted by the Universal Access Control (UAC) - either enter the Admin password or click on continue, whichever presents

That's it!

Please let me know how you make out.

regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks. Will try when I get home.


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tried to "Run as an Administrator" and get the exact same thing. Any other ideas? Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jabbo1 said:


> Tried to "Run as an Administrator" and get the exact same thing. Any other ideas? Thanks.




Look in the Event Viewer - 

Note the exact time; run the program again; do the following:

START | type "eventvwr" (no quotes) in the start search box | right click on eventvwr.exe | select run as admin 

The event viewer will come up - go into admin - 1st one top left - look at events surrounding the time that you noted. double-click on any event for more detailed info.

Post detailed events using copy/paste & I'll take a look.

regards. . 

jcgriff2


----------



## Jesse2200 (Feb 27, 2008)

I would turn off UAC. But that's just me.

It's really quite bothersome...


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

jcgriff2 said:


> Look in the Event Viewer -
> 
> Note the exact time; run the program again; do the following:
> 
> ...


Do not see eventvwr.exe in the search results, only this.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Jesse2200 said:


> I would turn off UAC. But that's just me.
> 
> It's really quite bothersome...


@Jessee2200 - 

I hear you and I have done so. However, given the fact that the execution at an elevated level did not work the problem is not UAC related - at least I don't think so @ this time and based on my experiences with Symantec... it's them... We need to know the root cause of the abnormal termination; hence the Event Viewer.

Any ideas... they're welcomed... please???

jcgriff2


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

@jabb01 - 

That's it - the Event Viewer.

click/double -click on Custom Views. You should see the admin rpts.

Look for the time of the most recent execution.

jcgriff2


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Warning	2/27/2008 6:40:51 PM	i8042prt	19	None


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Will check back in a little while. Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jabbo1 said:


> Warning	2/27/2008 6:40:51 PM	i8042prt	19	None


I believe that to be a printer warning.

jcgriff2


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi again,

I sent the last post prematurely so that you would know I was still here. What I'd like to see are all events about 30 seconds prior and 30 seconds post the running of the Norton program. 

After you run and it fails, go into Event Viewer and find the red error at the exact time that you clicked on the icon to install it. Left-click one time. Look to your right you will see "copy". Click on that and one of the options should be "copy as text". Select that. Come back here and start a reply post. Then paste (ctrl-v). You should now see the event in the post. It will look similiar to the following error that just ocurred on my laptop - Windows Explorer crashing! - 

Log Name: Application
Source: Application Error
Date: 2/27/2008 09:36:19
Event ID: 1000
Task Category: (100)
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: PalmDesert.Hot_as_Hell
Description:
Faulting application Explorer.exe, version 6.0.6000.16549, time stamp 0x46d230c5, faulting module context.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x2a425e19, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x02012dc4, process id 0x1a98, application start time 0x01c878eea2db37fc.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Application Error" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>100</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-02-27T14:36:19.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>33915</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>PalmDesert.Hot_as_Hell</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>Explorer.exe</Data>
<Data>6.0.6000.16549</Data>
<Data>46d230c5</Data>
<Data>context.dll_unloaded</Data>
<Data>0.0.0.0</Data>
<Data>2a425e19</Data>
<Data>c0000005</Data>
<Data>02012dc4</Data>
<Data>1a98</Data>
<Data>01c878eea2db37fc</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


Faulting application Explorer.exe, version 6.0.6000.16549, time stamp 0x46d230c5, faulting module context.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x2a425e19, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x02012dc4, process id 0x1a98, application start time 0x01c878eea2db37fc.Then select another around the red error event - whether informational or caution.

regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Jesse2200 (Feb 27, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> @Jessee2200 -
> 
> I hear you and I have done so. However, given the fact that the execution at an elevated level did not work the problem is not UAC related - at least I don't think so @ this time and based on my experiences with Symantec... it's them... We need to know the root cause of the abnormal termination; hence the Event Viewer.
> 
> ...


Ah okay. That was the only idea i had. That and "Run As Administrator".


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Windows Defender
Date: 2/27/2008 9:00:07 PM
Event ID: 3004
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: JASON-PC
Description:
Windows Defender Real-Time Protection agent has detected changes. Microsoft recommends you analyze the software that made these changes for potential risks. You can use information about how these programs operate to choose whether to allow them to run or remove them from your computer. Allow changes only if you trust the program or the software publisher. Windows Defender can't undo changes that you allow.
For more information please see the following:
Not Applicable
Scan ID: {8ADB3438-E19C-4C35-87C5-9CA448D3F869}
User: JASON-PC\JASON
Name: Unknown
ID: 
Severity ID: 
Category ID: 
Path Found: service:SPBBCDrv
Alert Type: Unclassified software
Detection Type: 
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Windows Defender" Guid="{11CD958A-C507-4EF3-B3F2-5FD9DFBD2C78}" EventSourceName="WinDefend" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">3004</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-02-28T02:00:07.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>20790</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>JASON-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="Product Name">%%827</Data>
<Data Name="Product Version">1.1.1505.0</Data>
<Data Name="Scan ID">{8ADB3438-E19C-4C35-87C5-9CA448D3F869}</Data>
<Data Name="Unused">
</Data>
<Data Name="Unused">
</Data>
<Data Name="Unused">
</Data>
<Data Name="Unused">
</Data>
<Data Name="Domain">JASON-PC</Data>
<Data Name="User">JASON</Data>
<Data Name="SID">S-1-5-21-1113158062-910909484-2077041449-1000</Data>
<Data Name="Threat Name">Unknown</Data>
<Data Name="Threat Id">
</Data>
<Data Name="Threat Severity">
</Data>
<Data Name="Threat Category">
</Data>
<Data Name="FWLink">%%832</Data>
<Data Name="Path Found">service:SPBBCDrv</Data>
<Data Name="Threat Classification Index">0</Data>
<Data Name="Threat Classification">%%807</Data>
<Data Name="Unused">
</Data>
<Data Name="Unused">
</Data>
<Data Name="Detection Type Index">
</Data>
<Data Name="Detection Type">
</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 2/27/2008 9:00:02 PM
Event ID: 7000
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: JASON-PC
Description:
The Symantec Eraser Control driver service failed to start due to the following error: 
The specified service does not exist.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908D1-A6D7-4695-8E1E-26931D2012F4}" EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7000</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-02-28T02:00:02.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>20785</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>JASON-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="param1">Symantec Eraser Control driver</Data>
<Data Name="param2">%%1243</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 2/27/2008 8:59:58 PM
Event ID: 7009
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: JASON-PC
Description:
A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Symantec Settings Manager service to connect.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908D1-A6D7-4695-8E1E-26931D2012F4}" EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7009</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-02-28T01:59:58.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>20776</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>JASON-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="param1">30000</Data>
<Data Name="param2">Symantec Settings Manager</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 2/27/2008 8:59:20 PM
Event ID: 7031
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: JASON-PC
Description:
The Symantec AntiVirus service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 10000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908D1-A6D7-4695-8E1E-26931D2012F4}" EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7031</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-02-28T01:59:20.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>20754</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>JASON-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="param1">Symantec AntiVirus</Data>
<Data Name="param2">1</Data>
<Data Name="param3">10000</Data>
<Data Name="param4">1</Data>
<Data Name="param5">Restart the service</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 2/27/2008 8:59:25 PM
Event ID: 7031
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: JASON-PC
Description:
The Symantec AntiVirus service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 10000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908D1-A6D7-4695-8E1E-26931D2012F4}" EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7031</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-02-28T01:59:25.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>20756</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>JASON-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="param1">Symantec AntiVirus</Data>
<Data Name="param2">2</Data>
<Data Name="param3">10000</Data>
<Data Name="param4">1</Data>
<Data Name="param5">Restart the service</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 2/27/2008 8:59:42 PM
Event ID: 7034
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: JASON-PC
Description:
The Symantec AntiVirus service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 7 time(s).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908D1-A6D7-4695-8E1E-26931D2012F4}" EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7034</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-02-28T01:59:42.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>20766</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>JASON-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="param1">Symantec AntiVirus</Data>
<Data Name="param2">7</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jabbo1 said:


> I am trying to load Symantec 10.2 for Vista on my new HP com. and I cant get it to load Here is the error I get. Any ideas?



Hi again. . .

Are you trying to install Symantec AntiVirus v10.2 or Symantec AntiVirus *Corporate Edition *v10.2?

If the latter, you have some choices/changes to make:


*Disable the Windows Firewall*
*Make changes to the Windows firewall for TCP ports 139 & 2967 and UDP port 38293*
*Install Symantec doing one of the above, then disable Symantec firewall and re-able Windows firewall w/Symantec changes applied *
*Don't install the Symantec corp edition and simply use anti-virus v10.2 (no firewall)*
*Return it all and select other anti-virus package (my favorite)*

I do believe that you are attempting to install the corp edition, but we'll see. I say this as the error event data that you provided spoke in volumes. The first error is from Windows Defender (WD). I can't tell you very much from the Event Viewer data other than it is Symantec and their product was not well received by Windows Defender, which considered it a sort of attempted coup d'état, and rebuffed. Windows Defender may have sent you messages to this effect (look at the WD icon bottom right of your screen - is it red?). Afterwards, Symntec attempted to restart their service seven times without success.

Please let me know which edition you are trying to install.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

p.s. Great job on the Event Viewer data!


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi again. . .
> 
> Are you trying to install Symantec AntiVirus v10.2 or Symantec AntiVirus *Corporate Edition *v10.2?
> 
> ...


I don't exactly know which one it is but when I get home I will try to disable the firewall and try again. Thanks again...will post my results sometime this evening.


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Turned the Firewall off and still NOGO.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I assume that you are speaking of the Windows firewall?

Which edition are you running? (symantec)

Did you check Windows Defender to see if any listing for symantec is in there? WD may block the programs installation until you OK it... I don't know with this product in particular.

I'll go back & check error reports again. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi jabbo1!

Try to follow some instructions from this page, it might help you out:

Error when installing Symantec Antivirus


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What edition are you trying to install?

Have you ever had Symantec (Norton) products on this computer before (including trial offers)?

I'd like to get a better look at your current computer's installed programs, if you don't mind. Please download CCleaner, install, run. Once in CCleaner, select Tools on the left side and a list of programs will appear. Click on "Save to text file" on bottom right, save file and attach or past to next post. Here is the download site:

.
*CCleaner Download*


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

*@bahahr84* - Thanks for the Symantec Norton bulletin - based on this, I'm wondering if removal tool would apply/help here - ?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

jcgriff2, you *misipelled* my name :laugh:

yup, I think maybe the norton removal tool would help out here, to clean the system entirely, and try to performing the clean uninstallation first, then try to install in admin mode again. might work though :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

The removal tool is not recommend any more as it damages other programs and applications. 

The recommend way of removing Norton is by following the steps here:

http://www.askdavetaylor.com/how_to_fully_remove_norton_from_pc.html


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

@bhahar84 - 1000 apologies. Usually I can try and explain a misssspellin' away on the kiddies as they are always adding "words" to the Word 2007 dictionary for my benefit!! But in this case... it was all me!! Sorry...

JC

@Go The Power - Thanks. . . 
The article describes to some accuracy the method by which I tear Norton out of many systems. And - I have heard of potential problems with the Norton removal tool. What I have found in a limited number of test-uninstalls is that the damage by the tool is sometimes linked to the "shared" file areas. The method used by Dave Taylor in the link goes after shared file areas just as agressively if not more so. I guess, for me anyway, it comes down to the experience and comfort level of the user opposite brick-walls such as the ability to delete system-owned and shared Norton folders/files, but especially the possible mortal wounding of the NT Registry.

JC


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

jcgriff2 said:


> What edition are you trying to install?
> 
> Have you ever had Symantec (Norton) products on this computer before (including trial offers)?
> 
> ...


I got Symantec from my work...DOD. I do not know exactly which it is...will try to find out. I will try this when I get home. Thanks again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jabbo1 said:


> I got Symantec from my work...DOD. I do not know exactly which it is...will try to find out. I will try this when I get home. Thanks again.



Is there any other software or hardware that is installed or mandated by DoD on your system such as a firewall or that is encryption related?

I will understand if you cannot comment fully as I have limited involvement with DoD and other acronymous Federal agencies and am familiar with 18 USC §798 and other areas that may be applicable under the National Security Act of 1947.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

jcgriff2 said:


> Is there any other software or hardware that is installed or mandated by DoD on your system such as a firewall or that is encryption related?
> 
> I will understand if you cannot comment fully as I have limited involvement with DoD and other acronymous Federal agencies and am familiar with 18 USC §798 and other areas that may be applicable under the National Security Act of 1947.
> 
> ...


No, this is the only thing that I got from them.Here are the results from ccleaner:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . . 

Apologies for the delay. For some reason I did not notice the CCleaner report attachment yesterday.

The report shows two items that are of immediate interest to me - AdAware SE Personal and Live Update 3.2 (Symantec). The latter dates back to Windows 2000, although with the proper updates and patches it can run under Vista. Either way, you do not need this as you are not yet running a Symantec product. The former, AdAware, is simply an anti-virus product - at least from what I can tell as it does not go by that name any longer. It is now called AdAware Personal (Free) Edition. I don't believe a firewall exists from either, but to be sure let's take them out.

Please do the following:

1. Go into System Restore and create a retsore point. (START | type System Restore in the start search box | click on System Restore)

2. Go back into CCleaner and uninstall Live Update 3.2 and AdAware.

Do you know how to turn the folder setting on to have the capability to view hidden files?

Regards. . .

JC


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

You're getting tired now, thats why you turned your font size up, your eyes are going.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi again. . .

I would like for you to click on the link below as this will tell you if there are any outstanding Windows Updates available for your system. This may also be an important factor in the quest for a Symantec 10.2 installation.

Check my System for Outstanding Windows Updates

What came up on your screen?

Also - have you learned which edition of Symantec 10.2 you are trying to install - _*Symantec AntiVirus v10.2*_ or _*Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition v10.2*_?

Please make another System Restore point. Then download the Symantec Norton Removal tool to your desktop. Leave it there for now. Here is the link:

*Norton Removal Tool*

.
Also, I would like for you to try and locate the Symantec installation log(s). These may contain a valuable clue. It certainly cannot hurt. However, I do not know what the name of your particular log file is. I attempted an install this morning of a Norton product so that I could see what the name of the file may be. The format of my Symantec install log is as follows:

C:\Users\Administrator.jcgriff-PC\AppData\Local\Temp\Norton AntiVirus 3-4-2008 6h38m35s.log
.

.
Your log file(s) may be named Symantec instead of Norton. It should contain the date and time in the files name as depicted above. The problem in trying to find it in a Vista search is that the AppData folder is hidden and it may not be picked up in the system index. To make matters worse (for me!) it is in hexidecimal format - take a look (this is the easiest format to read it in!):










.

*Try and locaste it using Vista Search or via Windows Explorer - but do not spend much time on it as I can provide instructions for you on a less time consuming but somewhat more tedious method. 

Regards. . .

JC

p.s. I forgot to include the screen shot of the CCleaner programs in my last post.  Here it is:[/font][/size]*

.









.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

deejay100six said:


> You're getting tired now, thats why you turned your font size up, your eyes are going.


If you think that this font size is turned up - you should see it here - it can be read 1.5 miles away!!

JC


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

I did the system restore, next I uninstalled adaware se. Then when I try to uninstall symantec I get these errors in this order:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jabbo1 said:


> I did the system restore, next I uninstalled adaware se. Then when I try to uninstall symantec I get these errors in this order:




Hi . . .

Sorry to hear about the Symantec (Norton) related errors. We can take care of that. Please download Microsoft SysInternals Suite (zip file) to a readily accessible folder of your choice. SysInternals is a wholly owned subsidiary of Microsoft (2006). Upon unzipping the file, dozens of programs will appear. The one we are after right now is called AutoRuns. It will list all programs from boot through logon in a window with tabs. 

Execute autoruns.exe (not autorunsc) click on the "Logon" tab; look for anything related to Symantec or Norton. Uncheck that line. Go to the "Internet Explorer" (not Explorer as in Windows Explorer) tab and repeat same. Then click on the "Everything" tab. Goto "File" (top left) and "Save as" a text file. Then please upload and attach to a post. Exit from autoruns. Re-boot your computer. There should not be anything related to Symantec/Norton coming up now.

Please attach the text file and let me know of the outcome.

Regards. . .

JC

*Microsoft SysInternals Suite by Mark Russinovich*

.
.


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Results:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you still use Microsoft office 2000?


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes. I forgot to mention that I did not see anything related to Symantec or Norton in the program I downloaded.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you have an EPSON Stylus CX8400 Series printer?

Do you use "snapfish picture mover"?


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

jcgriff2 said:


> Do you have an EPSON Stylus CX8400 Series printer?
> 
> Do you use "snapfish picture mover"?


Just got the cx8400 last week after this problem started. Previously had Epson stylus photo 785epx. 2.NO


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jabbo1 said:


> Just got the cx8400 last week after this problem started. Previously had Epson stylus photo 785epx. 2.NO


Was there any problem installing the software for the cx8400?


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

jcgriff2 said:


> Was there any problem installing the software for the cx8400?


NO


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi again. . .
> 
> I would like for you to click on the link below as this will tell you if there are any outstanding Windows Updates available for your system. This may also be an important factor in the quest for a Symantec 10.2 installation.
> 
> ...


.


.



Hi Again. . .


OK... I was only able to find one Symantec entry in AutoRuns in an area outside of that in which I asked you to look. It shows that the file is missing, which it should, and therefore could not execute. Good.

Now, did you have a chance to find the Symantec Log? Also, if possible, I would like to know the version of Symantec you are trying to install as well as the status of the Microsoft Updates in your system.

Thanks. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

jcgriff2 said:


> .
> 
> 
> .
> ...


The only two things under C:\Users\ Jason and public


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jabbo1 said:


> The only two things under C:\Users\ Jason and public



Hello again. . .

When you see a backspace below, double click on that folder - it is a sub-folder. So below users - Jason - would be AppData - then Local, etc... You first may have to enable hidden folders and files. A screen shot is below.

C:\Users\Administrator.jcgriff-PC\AppData\Local\Temp\Norton AntiVirus 3-4-2008 6h38m35s.log

in your system would be:
c:\users\Jason\Appdata\Local\Temp\ Then here may be Norton, Symantec or just the log file itself - hopefully.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2 

.
.
*START | type Folder Options in the start search box | select Folder Options | see below

.
.*


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

OK...will check when I get home this evening.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hello again. . .
> 
> When you see a backspace below, double click on that folder - it is a sub-folder. So below users - Jason - would be AppData - then Local, etc... You first may have to enable hidden folders and files. A screen shot is below.
> 
> ...


.
.
Hello again. . .

One other item came to mind regarding the log files(s) - Vista may not allow you to rename them from "log" to "txt" in the current folder so that you can upload them as an attachment to a post here - you can only upload them as a "zip" or "txt" file(s) as attachments. So, copy them to your desktop, rename, then upload.

Thanks . . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

OK...will try


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

jcgriff2 said:


> .
> .
> Hello again. . .
> 
> ...


This is all I see, I do not see appdata.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jabbo1 said:


> This is all I see, I do not see appdata.


Hi again. . .

Did you change the hidden folder/file setting? Appdata is hidden folder and every user profile has a sub-folder of this name.

Just to show you what it looks like, here is a shot of the Vista "Default" user profile - the one from which all others are made, hence "default":

.









.

.
Also, have you learned which edition of Symantec you are installing? Is it a downloaded file or is it on a DVD?

Thanks. . 

JC


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi again. . .
> 
> Did you change the hidden folder/file setting? Appdata is hidden folder and every user profile has a sub-folder of this name.
> 
> ...


It is Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition v10.2. ...Also which one of these do you want a log file of?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jabbo1 said:


> It is Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition v10.2. ...Also which one of these do you want a log file of?


Hi. . .

Thanks for finding those logs. I hope they hold some answers or at least a clue.

Here is a screen shot of the files including info - please see:

.









.
.
Regards. . .

JC (jcgriff2)


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Will see when I get home.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

OK. . .

Thanks

JC


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

jcgriff2 said:


> OK. . .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> JC


Here you go. I really appreciate you helping me !!!

The only one that was too big was Norton Internet Security 2007 Uninstall 2-20-2008 16h30m8s.txt....7.08 MB


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jabbo1 said:


> Here you go. I really appreciate you helping me !!!
> 
> The only one that was too big was Norton Internet Security 2007 Uninstall 2-20-2008 16h30m8s.txt....7.08 MB



Good Evening jabbo1. . .

You are very welcome for the help. It is my pleasure especially when someone like yourself is willing to go the extra mile and provide the information and files that I believe to be necessary in order for a solution to be found for you.

Great job on finding those Symantec logs and getting them here! I see the installation job had several problems during its runs and abnormally terminated most recently because of lack of temporary storage space in which to work in. I assure you that you are not running out of space on your hard drive. Windows dictates the amount of space that programs may use for their installation operations. Symantec is one of those that takes as much as it can. Installation programs that use this space are supposed to come through and delete it, but that does not always happen as is evidnt here. 

What I'd like to do now is to have you delete all of the folders and files in the temporary storage areas. To accomplish this, use CCleaner. This is the same program that you used before to obtain the installed program report for me. 

The instructions to do so are in the screen shot below:

.









.

Please be sure to make a note of the total amount of space freed by CCleaner and let me know. After CCleaner is finished, go ahead and try to install Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition v10.2 again. Make sure that the Windows Firewall is off as Symantec will be blocked and definitely fail again.

Please let me know of the results.

Good Luck . . .

JC


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok thanks, will try when I get home this evening.


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

I did everything you said using Ccleaner. Tried to install Symantec and same results. Sorry.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm looking @ CCleaner log. . . I see other Symantec logs... I think


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi...

Do you recall your system crashing around 3 weeks ago with a Blue Screen of Death (BSOD)?

There are (were) many log files in the CCleaner with names similar to:

*C:\Windows\MiniDump\Mini012808-01.dmp 0.13MB

C:\Windows\MiniDump\Mini020808-01.dmp 0.13MB*

.
Should another appear or if you suspect that one has, please let me know. Your system may be configured to "re-start" immediately upon a BSOD - so you would only see a split second of one. Those dump files contain a portion of memory that was dumped at the time of the system crash. It is usually enough to at least point in the direction of a system problem - hardware or softwre.

Here is a screen shot of a BSOD:













.
Regards. . .JC


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

When you can, would you please look for those Symantec logs in the same location as before and attach again?

Thanks. . .

JC


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes it did it today as a matter of fact. Not while I was trying to install Symantec but it did it. It restarts automatically.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

OK. . . I'll get you the procedure to keep it on the screen - there is valuable error info on that screen.

Were you doing anything in particular while the BSOD ocurred? (i.e., bideo, game, installation of Symantec... maybe???)

Also, have you ever contacted Symantec Help about this install? - Not that this matters to me -


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

jcgriff2 said:


> OK. . . I'll get you the procedure to keep it on the screen - there is valuable error info on that screen.
> 
> Were you doing anything in particular while the BSOD ocurred? (i.e., bideo, game, installation of Symantec... maybe???)
> 
> Also, have you ever contacted Symantec Help about this install? - Not that this matters to me -


It does it SOMETIMES WHEN I'm downloading new maps to my Garmin GPS but not all the time. Also, here is the only log I saw in the Temp folder.


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

My windows media player quit playing also. My wife tells me that she told me not to start downloading music from places like Limewire, that it would screw up everything,but I didn't listen. So at this point we were thinking about reformatting the hard drive since the computer is only a few months old! What do you think???


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

.

Good Morning Jabbo1 - 


Many BSODs that I have studied occur due to hardware incompatibility issues. Sometimes a simple driver update or the replacement of a minor piece of hardware may just be enough to prevent recurring system crashes. A device driver is nothing more than a software program that exists for communication purposes between the hardware device and the Operating System. Most assume because of the memory information present on a BSOD that it (RAM) is always the cause of such. This simply is not true. BSODs do generally result from issues *related * to memory management but are, however, the result of a faulting system driver that "leaks" memory - it attemps to address an address in memory that it cannot; hence the memory information on the BSOD. So, it very possible that a Symantec system driver was involved in the crashes of your system. 


Therefore, I need to request that if any system problem occurs, whether or not their appearance suggests a Symantec involvement or not, that you inform me of it. A BSOD can have have a ripple effect throughout your system. It may be caused or may in turn cause unforeseen system wide failures. This would lead to the inevitable - the need to reformat your hard drive and re-install the Windows Operating System (OS), most likely resulting in the loss of non-windows files. Like most software products in their class, Symantec Corporate Edition v10.2 is, a very system-resource hungry application and will push any system to its outer limits. 

The way I look at things is this: If one really wanted to perform a Vista OS re-install, one would do so. It would then not be necessary to purchase a product such as Symantec Corporate Edition v10.2, only to subsequently attempt installation only to consequently troubleshoot the failure of such an installation, as the consideration of anti-virus protection as all would have been a moot point all along. 

So, let's move onto new business and get the BSOD screen:

Below you will find a screen shot showing the system configuration changes necessary to keep the BSOD up until you power it down after a crash. Note that the log location is being changed from c:\windows\minidump to c:\minidump in an attempt to avoid losing them to a temporary file clean-out again in the future. The changes are easily reversible at any time.

If not already done, please obtain the recent Symantec log and attach to post. Thanks.

Regards. . .

JC

.

.

*Go into Control Panel, then System, then. . .*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jabbo1 said:


> My windows media player quit playing also. My wife tells me that she told me not to start downloading music from places like Limewire, that it would screw up everything,but I didn't listen. So at this point we were thinking about reformatting the hard drive since the computer is only a few months old! What do you think???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

Hello again jabbo1 - 

Sorry to hear about the most recent unfortunate developments.

Whether to reformat and re-install Vista whether via a recovery partition (or a retail copy) is up to you. Does it matter that you will lose any data that you haven't backed up? If the answer is that the data lost is not important to you then yes, I would suggest a re-install of Vista. In addition, BSODs should not be acceptable on any system, let alone one that is only a few months old.

What bothers me, though, is that no definitive cause to the Symantec 
install crash has been determined. Unfortunately, the log that you provided appears to have been cut short after 28 seconds of installation time and does not reveal the information required for me to make a failure analysis determination. This, of course, may be no longer important at all.

Just know that whatever you decide, that I as well as TSF will be here to assist you.

Apologies for not answering sooner and for posting the previous post after your two, but I took the kiddies out for lunch and did not see them until post-post.

Should you have an


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

jcgriff2 said:


> .
> 
> Hello again jabbo1 -
> 
> ...


We will not lose any data because we will either use xdrive.com or an external hard drive. The only important data is our photos so we want lose anything. I guess we will try the recovery program on our computer and see what that does. And we are probably gonna try a home edition of Symantec just to keep it simple(corporate edition was FREE). I really appreciate you taking the time to help us out. After we save everything and do the re-install I will let you know how it goes. Thanks again. :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . 

Well a re-install of Vista will get you back up and running again. A system recovery is relatively easy and will reset your PC back to factory settings.

I would like to know how this turns out if you don't mind. Yes, the Symantec Corporate Edition v10.2 is somewhat heavy for home use. AVG is a good product.

Good Luck and if I can help further, just POST!

Regards...

JC


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Got another ? on a different topic. Can I hook 1 monitor,1 keyboard, and 1mouse to 2 computers????


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jabbo1 said:


> Got another ? on a different topic. Can I hook 1 monitor,1 keyboard, and 1mouse to 2 computers????






Hi. . .

As far as I know because of the mother board, each must have a monitor, mouse and keyboard or you will get errors upon boot-up.

If it having access to the 2nd hard drive you are after, you may want to consider adding that to your current system. 

I would have to defer to the Hardware Specialists on that as I am not that well versed in that arena. I would advise that you start a new thread in the Hardware Support Forum to assure that it receives the proper attention. Like myself, those viewing this thread will likely have more software experience than hardware. I have included a link below. 

Good Luck to you.

JC


http://http://www.techsupportforum.com/hardware-support/hard-drive-support/


----------



## jabbo1 (Jan 29, 2005)

OK Thanks alo for your help!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .


The link that I provided for you in my last post was bad. Here is a new one:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/hardware-support/hard-drive-support/

Regards. . . JC


----------

